

Peru's archaeologists turn to drones to help protect and explore ancient ruins - a_w
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/25/peru-archaeologists-drones-ancient-ruins

======
sharkweek
As a bit of a drone hobbyist (I've got a few that I tinker with) -- it makes
me happy to see the technology being used for some amazing stuff (Google's
rhino poacher project comes to mind).

It seems that the most we hear about drones being used is to fire missiles
into crowded cafes. While truly, the possibilities are endless on the overall
good that drone technology will one day provide.

I suppose there's historical precedence here quite often, where a military
technology transitions into broader usage.

------
ghc
I don't know if anyone remembers the game MayaQuest, but it was one of my
favorite Mac games and I dreamed of exploring the Mayan ruins on a bicycle for
years. If drones had existed back then, I think this would have been my dream
job.

I guess it's my own fault that I decided it was more realistic to learn how to
make games than to imitate the lives depicted in them.

------
guelo
When did RC planes and quadcopters become "drones"? They're nothing like the
gas-powered, satellite-guided military drones.

~~~
seclorum
Well, you can make gas-powered quadcopters at the DIY level, and as far as
satellite-guided is concerned, umm: yes.

We have that in the DIY/FOSS drone-builder world. Start here:
[http://ardupilot.org/](http://ardupilot.org/)

